
How people really use the iPhone - wird
http://www.slideshare.net/createwithcontext/how-people-really-use-the-iphone-presentation/
======
briansmith
This was awesome, but I recommend viewing the high-res PDF instead:
<http://www.createwithcontext.com/landing-iphone.html>

Incidentally, Scribd and Slideshare have given me a newfound appreciation for
Adobe Acrobat. A couple of years ago nobody would have said "I just want a
good old PDF."

~~~
alaskamiller
I love PDFs. I hate Acrobat.

~~~
kirubakaran
I love xpdf.

~~~
nailer
Evince is fine for me. What does xpdf do that Evince doesn't?

~~~
alextp
xpdf has better anti-aliasing in my computers, usually. Pdfs from jstor for
example look awful under evince and ok on xpdf.

~~~
nailer
Evince will use the anti-aliasing option that Gnome does, including a couple
of different flavors of subpixel rendering.

~~~
alextp
Yes, and it works marvellously for most fonts, but I think it doesn't do anti
aliasing for bitmapped fonts, and xpdf does. I could send you a screenshot of
how badly jstor pdfs get in my laptop, if you're interested.

~~~
nailer
No need, consider me educated.

------
DenisM
Surprisingly, article matches it's title. They actually did put camera and
recorded how different users used iphone given specific tasks. This looks like
good data to me, i'll go finish the slide deck.

------
avinashv
Wow--it really surprised me how much I take for granted in interacting with a
UI. The big piece of information for me was the placement of the buttons in
Safari. Extremely interesting.

The carrier in the images is T-Mobile; jailbroken iPhone?

~~~
johns
Or T-Mobile Germany

------
johns
You can two finger tap to zoom out in Maps?! Frick. Did not know that. I suck
at iPhone.

~~~
unalone
I think that was their point: it's an incredibly small feature that doesn't
advertise itself well.

That was my first reaction too, though. I must admit.

------
timtrueman
Wow, slide two was TERRIBLE! I couldn't read the text with that very
distracting background, who does that?

~~~
spohlenz
It looks fine in the PDF. It seems like a translucent layer is missing in the
slideshare version.

~~~
timtrueman
Oh that makes a lot more sense. Good catch.

------
auston
How many people participated?

------
sh1mmer
I'd love to see more details of this or follow on research. They did an
excellent job. None of the suggestions here would be surprising to a UX expert
but having them in context is really helpful.

------
axod
One thing that seems to get people is 2 finger to scroll divs/iframes in
safari. Pretty intuitive when you think about it, but some don't. Especially
when the scrollbars aren't obvious.

~~~
markessien
Intuitive? I'm not sure you understand that word.

~~~
axod
OK, what other method could you have to scroll a div/iframe? It was the first
one that I thought might work, so I tried it. Unless I'm mistaken that made it
intuitive for me.

I do get your point though - for some people it's not obvious...

~~~
jcl
Why not use the same mechanism you use to scroll the main document window?

~~~
axod
because then if the iframe covers the whole screen, it'd be impossible to
scroll the document?

~~~
jcl
I would expect the standard scrolling gesture to scroll the iframe -- unless
the iframe is already scrolled all the way in that direction, in which case it
applies the scroll to the iframe's container.

This behavior is intuitive, if slightly inconvenient in some cases, which is
exactly the trade-off I'd have expected Apple to make. Requiring an unfamiliar
multitouch gesture for a common operation strikes me as the kind of "let's do
something cool because we can" geekery that got us middle-click-to-paste in X
Windows.

I'm curious: what does the iPhone use to scroll an iframe in an iframe? Three
fingers?

~~~
PieSquared
Sorry for the off topic comment but I have to say... I _love_ middle-click-to-
paste in X Windows! Hooray geekery.

------
dangrover
This is great!

The thing is, though, for a lot of the "problems" they found with Apple's UI,
fixing it would cause other problems. Such is the nature of design.

~~~
DenisM
I think the idea is not to avoid all problems, but rather avoid unnecessary
problems.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. For instance, a lot of the button-consistency issues could be fixed
without harming the interface.

------
jamesjyu
This just goes to show you that nothing beats good old fashioned usability
tests with _actual_ users. They'll unearth the most obvious problems with
interfaces that you're blind to.

------
pxlpshr
great stuff in that presentation! what also interested me was the bit on
application pricing because that's what I'm struggling with at the moment.

do we go the .99 cheapy-route or price at a premium to maintain a status-quo.
hmmmmmm

~~~
jcl
One guy I heard from recently recommended pricing cheap until you get on a
top-100 list, then jacking up the price. Of course, he was trying to market a
game, which probably has different market dynamics than an application.

------
golmuso
when you use msn on iphone does it charge to your usage? if so, how much usage
does msn take

------
shimi
Thank you for sharing that!

Pure gold!!!!

------
petergroverman
Great find.

------
AndrewWarner
I thought I was the only one who found "the most intuitive phone in the world"
a bit confusing. I also hate touching the screen because I sometimes
accidentally click something I didn't mean to.

